# Klein MM2000 multimeter



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

My foray into Klein meters was a CL2000. I liked that it measured DC current with the clamp, and was a compact body.

The leads felt cheap. The screen looked cheap, and it quit working after 2 years. To be fair, I did run over the clamp jaws with a scissor lift, but that didn't even touch the body.

My last two pair of Klein strippers have been a let down. Same with their carbide bits and a coworker's unibit.

I am really happy with my Jman linesmans, but other than that, I am cautious with Klein tools. Especially the stuff they sell at Home Depot.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't trust their meters, testers, etc. at all. After seeing that their breaker finder is the same as the Harbor Freight inside 

http://toolguyd.com/klein-breaker-finder-and-hi-tech-circuit-detective-identical/ 

but at triple the price, I don't trust them. I still like their pliers and screwdrivers, but I don't like Chinese crap any better with a Klein label on it.


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

Chinese crap? Lol, this one is made in Korea. This has been a let down. Wonder if they'll let me return this open package.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

openmind415 said:


> Chinese crap? Lol, this one is made in Korea. This has been a let down. Wonder if they'll let me return this open package.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They will. I just returned something similar with no problem.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

openmind415 said:


> Wonder if they'll let me return this open package.


They will, just tell them that you are unsatisfied with the item. Usually all they ask is if there is something wrong with it, to determine whether they put it back on the shelf or not.


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

The last Klein meter I owned was a clamp on. Never dropped it or abused it. After three years it started giving poor readings. On a known 1.0 amp current draw it was reading 9.5 Bought a Fluke 376 with I-flex after seeing that. True, Fluke is $$$, bought it is worth it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My Fluke went missing so I bought a Klown meter on the fly on the way to a service call. The readings were erratic and had a hard time settling down. Tossed it and bought another Fluke.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I will concur on the fluke 376. I got one about 3 months ago to replace a cheap idea and I love it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Klein meters are on par with Southwire tools. Garbage. Klein should stop dragging their name into the mud and should drop the meter line completely, or find a better OEM for their meters. I have one Klein voltage tester - their version of the electronic wiggy and it feels like a cheap toy compared to the Fluke T+ Pro. Not even in the same universe. I'll gladly buy their pliers and other tools but no way will I buy a meter.


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

nbb said:


> My last two pair of Klein strippers have been a let down.


Anyone else have been disappointed with their strippers. One of the guy I work with have also said the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

No, I've always been happy with their strippers. And the other hand tools from them that I use.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I got rid of my Klein meter bought a hardware store was out of town and needed on in a pinch. I gave that to a new guy thenI tried Klein mm strippers twice. Both a laid to rest in a river outside the houses I was working on. I had the blue handle comfort grips ones lasted maybe a year. Only buying ideal brand strippers from now on. Lasted two years still going strong. The romex ones don't cut into the insulation if you close them all the way. [emoji106]


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Just read in a HVAC forum of a Klein meter that blew up, no real details but the user was just checking voltage supposedly.


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

wptski said:


> Just read in a HVAC forum of a Klein meter that blew up, no real details but the user was just checking voltage supposedly.


Yikes, not taking my chance then. Btw, I was able to return it no problem. What about fluke 117. Anyone have any issues with that one. I see a lot of good reviews but I also found that they're part of the meter series that flukes makes in china instead of the US.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Saving money is never the deciding factor in quality gear. Would you want a bargain basement parachute ?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

openmind415 said:


> Yikes, not taking my chance then. Btw, I was able to return it no problem. What about fluke 117. Anyone have any issues with that one. I see a lot of good reviews but I also found that they're part of the meter series that flukes makes in china instead of the US.


The Fluke stuff is made in China but somehow Fluke must have found the best of the best factory to make their products because none of it is junk or low quality in any way.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

MTW said:


> The Fluke stuff is made in China but somehow Fluke must have found the best of the best factory to make their products because none of it is junk or low quality in any way.


You can as many that say that some are USA made and China made but that's all that NASA uses.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I have this meter and the Cl2000 clamp meter. I have been using them daily for 4 years now with no issues. No blown up meters no hick ups at all. I use it for everything including automotive electrical. Very harsh environment and temperature extremes. I bought the MM2000 as a stop gap between my old fluke73 that died and until I could buy the fluke 233 I wanted. That was 4 years ago and these Klein meters served me well.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

MTW said:


> The Fluke stuff is made in China but somehow Fluke must have found the best of the best factory to make their products because none of it is junk or low quality in any way.


Not all fluke is made in China. The lower series(115,113,114 etc) are China the higher end units (77,87,233,88 etc) are USA made still. Klein MM5000 and. 6000 are also USA made. The MM2000 is made in KOREA.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Brownsfan said:


> I have this meter and the Cl2000 clamp meter. I have been using them daily for 4 years now with no issues. No blown up meters no hick ups at all. I use it for everything including automotive electrical. Very harsh environment and temperature extremes. I bought the MM2000 as a stop gap between my old fluke73 that died and until I could buy the fluke 233 I wanted. That was 4 years ago and these Klein meters served me well.


You could have lucked out or just gotten good ones. I see ther eis a Klein recall:

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Digital-Clamp-Meters-Recalled-by-Klein-Tools/


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Brownsfan said:


> Not all fluke is made in China. The lower series(115,113,114 etc) are China the higher end units (77,87,233,88 etc) are USA made still. Klein MM5000 and. 6000 are also USA made. The MM2000 is made in KOREA.



Thanks, I don't own any Fluke DMM's, only the electricians daily use testers (T+Pro, T5, non-contact sensor). Glad to hear some of their stuff is still made here and I'm sure there are other products made here in other categories.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I saw that. The CL2000 is not included in the recall. It came down to the fluke115 and the Klein MM2000. FOR $50 less with more features I took a chance and it really has paid off.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Last I heard when Klein first introduced the meter line is that they are rebranded UEI meters. UEI has a good reputation in the HVAC industry. I still wouldn't but a Klein meter if I had a choice.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Nevermind someone beat me to the recall post


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I also bought the Milwaukee meter on clearance at home depot for $30. Didn't need it but for $30 how can you pass it up. I like it but I like the Klein has a larger screen and that helps. Plus the Milwaukee measures resistance very odd. For example testing a 4ohm speaker it would measure 4 then start to jump around. The Klein and every other meter I have measures it and stays. I don't know if it is defective or that is just how it is. It works great for everything else.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had a cheap meter for knock around use and for helpers to use. I just don't see Fluke as that expensive for accurate measurements when calibrating sensors or similar applications. 

There was a member on here that was one of the engineers designing Klein meters. He was asking all kinds of questions when he first came on board.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Most Klein meters have been removed from their spots on the rack at my local HD.


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I think it's because they are bringing in new Klein models. My local store has a couple of the new style. I don't think it's the same OEM making the new units. They are now Made in CHINA and not Korea . Plus they look different as well. I have had great luck with my Klein meters. For what it's worth Snap On meters are Made in Korea as well


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

Dave over at EEBlog did a video shootout of a bunch of sub $100 multimeters, and one surprisingly good choice was a cheap-o Chinese meter made by Uni-T. I picked one up and have been incredibly impressed with the accuracy and performance, especially after I replaced the crappy leads. 



--that was something else that absolutely stunned me. The continuity test went from fairly unresponsive to lightning fast simply by replacing the leads. 

Anyway, the biggest difference between the cheap units and the Fluke isn't necessarily the accuracy or the durability, but the safety. The Fluke units are designed to avoid injury to the operator if they're overloaded (within reason). The cheap units, not so much. They're as likely to explode as anything else. Not that Flukes aren't well built, they definitely are, and they're accurate too, but you can get close to the same level of accuracy for much less. However since people around here use these tools for a living, I can't imagine trying to pinch pennies. I never hesitate to spend the money for the tools I need to do my job well if it's under a few hundred dollars. I've lost more money to not having the right tool and having to leave a job than I ever have on buying a tool I didn't use.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Milwookie said:


> Anyway, the biggest difference between the cheap units and the Fluke isn't necessarily the accuracy or the durability, but the safety.


To me the main thing is the quality is consistent. I have often heard of some decent cheapos, every one I have tried is somewhere on the scale between **** and suck. But even if you get a good one, you have no confidence it won't just fail out of the blue any time, either with smoke or without. But if it gives a wrong reading that leads you to a wrong conclusion, there may be smoke after all.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> To me the main thing is the quality is consistent. I have often heard of some decent cheapos, every one I have tried is somewhere on the scale between **** and suck. But even if you get a good one, you have no confidence it won't just fail out of the blue any time, either with smoke or without. But if it gives a wrong reading that leads you to a wrong conclusion, there may be smoke after all.


And then....splat! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

With the work I use it for at home (restoring old tube radios) it isn't critical. If I was using it for doing wiring at a client, I'd use a Fluke.


----------

